# Bahamas Cruise: Abaco vs Berry Islands



## fefrich (Feb 14, 2010)

I am planning a 2-3 week cruise to the Bahamas the 1st of june... Can those with experience offer an opinion about the pros and cons of cruising the Abaco Islands vs the Berry Islands??? I will be cruising from Key Biscayne, FL aboard a Pacific Seacraft 34...

Thanks in advance for your input...


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

The only experience I have is actually cruising in Abaco originating and ending there on a charter taking ASA courses last year. It was the BEST time I ever had in the BEST place I've ever been. I know nothing of the Berry Islands so I guess this will be of little value. Anyway, good luck. One day I hope to be lucky enough to be making the decisions you are now making.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I concur with SwampCreek. I've been to Abaco 4 years ago, but not Berry Islands. As far as I'm concerned, you can't go wrong on either place. And if Berry Islands are not what you want [after you get there] you can always sail to Abaco. After all, it isn't the destination, it's the trip. The world IS a big place and it's all there waiting on you! Go for it.

If it wasn't so early [June], I'm tempted to join you! Have a great voyage.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

If you're coming from Key Biscayne go for the Berrys. The Abacos are fine if you like Miami  A little bit in jest but the Abacos, unless you go to the far north cays is a bit too busy. Most first timers end up stuck in the Hub area (Marsh Harbour, Hopetown) and don't get north of Whale Cay Cut. The Berrys offer a lot more if you prefer boat life to shoreside amenities. Better fishing, better snorkeling, nicer secluded anchorages. As long as you have enough provisions and water stay in the Berrys. If you need to re-supply often go to the Abacos. They're both nice but my choice would be the Berrys. If you prefer eating out and bars the Abacos would be the spot.


----------



## jrodri1981 (Oct 31, 2008)

We just did it. From K Biscayne to Abacos, was wondeful, careful with the Whale channel. Go to Manjack is incredible. More places to visit and sail.
good diving and snorkeling. Longer trip to west end. Some shallow places.
When to Berry's before, are different because isolation, almost no body there.
beatiful beaches and water. no towns to explore.
We are planning to go to Berry's again in the summer then to the exumas


----------

